# ****** Purchasing Home in Merida, Yucatan



## nuncprotunc (Feb 19, 2016)

Greetings,

I am seriously contemplating a home in Merida Centro in the Summer of 2016 and wondered about resident cards. I'm from San Diego, CA and there is a busy Mexican Consulate here, as well as in Los Angeles, and would like to apply for either a Temporary Resident card or a Permanent Resident card.

There are multiple "paths" to achieve this goal, and for the most part they seem mysterious and "back room" determinations. In addition, if the regular routes to the resident card fail, there is some sort of "point system" with which one may avail oneself. The criteria are, however, again, mysterious and inscrutable.

One variable in this so-called "point system" is (ta da!) "owning property in Mexico." But there is no way I'm purchasing a home in Merida without first having some type of resident card. Other indicia point to monthly incomes and salaries. I, on the other hand, am mostly retired and have a fairly large nest egg of approximately $500,000 US in savings with no discernible "income" as they require. I'm curious if this will satisfy the Mexican authorities.

I will also be driving from California to Yucatan in a small SUV with an even smaller Cairn Terrier in tow. Any info on successfully getting a dog into Mexico along with plating and registering my car as a Mexican vehicle would be most appreciated.

Thank you, and I'm very excited about this new adventure.

Take care,

Andrew


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't offer any answers but if there is any justice in this world the Mexican government will offer bonus points for bringing in a Cairn Terrier---but I'm biased!


----------



## nuncprotunc (Feb 19, 2016)

I could not agree more. I couldn't.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe that before you come up with alternatives, see if you can qualify at the nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should qualify with your proofs of assets. However, it is unlikely that your car can be permanently imported unless it is the correct age and a NAFTA vehicle properly exported from the USA at the border by a customs agent. Besides, it is very expensive if even possible. If you will reside in Mexico with a visa, it is much more convenient to own a Mexican vehicle, as is required for permanent residents anyway; and temporary only lasts for 4 years.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nuncprotunc said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am seriously contemplating a home in Merida Centro in the Summer of 2016 and wondered about resident cards. I'm from San Diego, CA and there is a busy Mexican Consulate here, as well as in Los Angeles, and would like to apply for either a Temporary Resident card or a Permanent Resident card.
> 
> ...


The rules on qualification for Residencial Temporal and Residencial Permanente include a bank balance as an alternative to a monthly income. I don't have the numbers in front of me, but your bank balance will be more than adequate to qualify for either Temporary or Permanent residence.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

With the current price of the US dollar, I don't know why more expats don't aim for Mexican car ownership. The cheapest vehicle in Mexico, that I know of, is the Chevrolet Matiz, somewhere around... 5000-6000$ USD insurance included.

I've heard importations for some vehicles can come close to that figure!

I figure you could sell the car if you ever decided to leave the US. Driving a US plated car can be a pain in the ass. Whenever I get a traffic infraction I need to drive all the way to the nearest police station to pay my ticket on the spot, Mexican officers can't "retain" any US documentation. They keep your vehicle as colateral until you pay your fine. Yes... even if it's 150$p for passing a non existent stop sign.

Don't know if it's simpler deeper in the republic, but here in Baja is how things seem to operate. 

About the income requirements, if I remember reading correctly here on the forum... wasn't the formula for assets something like... the monthly requirement x 12? 

Regardless, your local consulate should be the quickest place to figure out. I've dealt with the embassy in the Imperial Valley, and they are VERY fast. In fact, Mexican citizens who can cross to the US often go to the US-side consulate to get their Mexican passports, as it's faster and less beaurecratic than doing the same process in the Mexican side.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

nuncprotunc said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am seriously contemplating a home in Merida Centro in the Summer of 2016 and wondered about resident cards. I'm from San Diego, CA and there is a busy Mexican Consulate here, as well as in Los Angeles, and would like to apply for either a Temporary Resident card or a Permanent Resident card.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew, I'm moving soon too. Bank account is more than enough. Car, depends on which year and maker. My beloved 2002 Jeep would cost me 6000 dlls to nationalize, so, that's a big nope, I plan on selling it at the border once I go permanente. Dog, no problem, go to the vet, they will give you an international certificate of health. I have towed my cat before, they couldn't care less about pets.


----------



## nuncprotunc (Feb 19, 2016)

*Thank you.*

Thanks all for the nitty-gritty answers I was looking for. I have searched extensively online before posting to Expatforum.com and much of the information and "reports" are nonsensical or poorly written or just very dated, so I knew quickly much of it was suspect.

The car I'm driving in is a 2001 Honda CRV, which I wanted to drive until either it, or I, die off. The reason for the drive into Yucatan is to bring computer equipment, some musical equipment, a very small wardrobe, and mostly my dog. I would not be hysterical if I had to sell the US car and purchase a new or used Mexican one.

Glad to hear about bank-balance alternatives to income requirements for a resident card, as well as the ease with which I can smugg-- ah, bring the dog through. I will begin with the Consulate, which means putting on a necktie. Ugh.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nuncprotunc said:


> Thanks all for the nitty-gritty answers I was looking for. I have searched extensively online before posting to Expatforum.com and much of the information and "reports" are nonsensical or poorly written or just very dated, so I knew quickly much of it was suspect.
> 
> The car I'm driving in is a 2001 Honda CRV, which I wanted to drive until either it, or I, die off. The reason for the drive into Yucatan is to bring computer equipment, some musical equipment, a very small wardrobe, and mostly my dog. I would not be hysterical if I had to sell the US car and purchase a new or used Mexican one.
> 
> Glad to hear about bank-balance alternatives to income requirements for a resident card, as well as the ease with which I can smugg-- ah, bring the dog through. I will begin with the Consulate, which means putting on a necktie. Ugh.


Unless you are planning to meet the Consul General herself, a necktie is overkill for a visit to a consulate, either US or Mexican.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

nuncprotunc said:


> Thanks all for the nitty-gritty answers I was looking for. I have searched extensively online before posting to Expatforum.com and much of the information and "reports" are nonsensical or poorly written or just very dated, so I knew quickly much of it was suspect.
> 
> The car I'm driving in is a 2001 Honda CRV, which I wanted to drive until either it, or I, die off. The reason for the drive into Yucatan is to bring computer equipment, some musical equipment, a very small wardrobe, and mostly my dog. I would not be hysterical if I had to sell the US car and purchase a new or used Mexican one.
> 
> Glad to hear about bank-balance alternatives to income requirements for a resident card, as well as the ease with which I can smugg-- ah, bring the dog through. I will begin with the Consulate, which means putting on a necktie. Ugh.



As pointed out before I'm definitely not a paisano  but I found this helpful : Cotizador de importación de vehículos para paisanos If you put your VIN it will tell you around how much you'll have to pay SAT for your car minus the aduana broker fees. I felt the same way about my Jeep.... I wish there was a solution. My brother in law (who is Mexican) told me "just bring the car and keep it under a temporary visa" His reasoning is there are so many illegal american vehicles in Mexico eventually they will have to deal with it somehow, they can't just impound the millions of American vehicles there. I plan to try this a couple of years, if nothing happens then I'll just bring it back, ni modos. Send me a pm, maybe we are traveling around the same dates and could continue exchanging information.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raypinciotti said:


> As pointed out before I'm definitely not a paisano  but I found this helpful : Cotizador de importación de vehículos para paisanos If you put your VIN it will tell you around how much you'll have to pay SAT for your car minus the aduana broker fees. I felt the same way about my Jeep.... I wish there was a solution. My brother in law (who is Mexican) told me "just bring the car and keep it under a temporary visa" His reasoning is there are so many illegal american vehicles in Mexico eventually they will have to deal with it somehow, they can't just impound the millions of American vehicles there. I plan to try this a couple of years, if nothing happens then I'll just bring it back, ni modos. Send me a pm, maybe we are traveling around the same dates and could continue exchanging information.


I have a friend, Mexican, who brought a US truck back from the US years ago. At some point the government had an amnesty for "chocolate" vehicles and he was able to pay a small fee and get Mexican plates for his truck. They may have another amnesty program someday, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your Honda was made in Mexico, USA or Canada, it is a NAFTA vehicle. Others cannot be imported; ie: those made in Japan, or other countries. So, check with a broker to see what years might qualify, if you meet the other requirements. Note: You cannot sell a foreign plated car in Mexico, so if you use it for your move, you will have to remove it. If you get Residente Temporal, you can have it for no more than 4 years. If you get Residente Permanente; not at all & you must have a Mexican purchased car, registered in Mexico.
Rules for Paisanos are different than for expats. Mostly, they apply to paisanos with US residency wanting to visit or move to Mexico.


----------



## nuncprotunc (Feb 19, 2016)

*Oh good lord.*

I ran the VIN number and I cannot even import the car into Mexico because it was not manufactured in USA or Canada. Honda -- from Japan, with "J" as first letter of VIN. Oy vey.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

nuncprotunc said:


> I ran the VIN number and I cannot even import the car into Mexico because it was not manufactured in USA or Canada. Honda -- from Japan, with "J" as first letter of VIN. Oy vey.


We had a beloved 1999 Nissan Pathfinder; also a J-car, and it had to go. We did have a Smart Car, which we bought in Guadalajara and was registered in Jalisco.

If you make your move as a Tesidente Temporal, you can *temporarily* import your car for the move, but must remove it before becoming Residente Permanente.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> If your Honda was made in Mexico, USA or Canada, it is a NAFTA vehicle. Others cannot be imported; ie: those made in Japan, or other countries. So, check with a broker to see what years might qualify, if you meet the other requirements. Note: You cannot sell a foreign plated car in Mexico, so if you use it for your move, you will have to remove it. If you get Residente Temporal, you can have it for no more than 4 years. If you get Residente Permanente; not at all & you must have a Mexican purchased car, registered in Mexico.
> Rules for Paisanos are different than for expats. Mostly, they apply to paisanos with US residency wanting to visit or move to Mexico.


That's not quite correct, Paisanos have to abide to the same car import rules because it is about the car and not about the nationality of the person importing it. We checked with SAT and Aduana , unfortunately right now there are no "amparos" for imports anywhere and cars have to pay the full import fee.


----------

